# Dishonest buyers on Kijiji



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I have 4 tickets to the Calgary stampede that I have sold twice now to flakes on Kijiji . The first fellow was in Edmonton and the 2nd a lady in Calgary . I have just finished sending a strongly worded letter to the last buyer and I cannot understand why people cannot be honest . If you change your mind fine ! please let me know you don't want them , I don't have a problem with that but what I do have a problem with is the outright act of misleading someone into thinking that you want these tickets and payment was sent . What is wrong with people ? , the first guy made me wait almost 3 weeks because he was going out of town so after sending 2 emails I finally called him and his reply was "oh , I sent then out yesterday"......still no payment . I'm really beginning to lose faith in humanity , people just do not seem to give a damn about anything anymore . Sorry for the rant 

The wife and I won't be going now due to our youngest son who is a medic at CFB Edmonton not being around at that time due to military tasking so it doesn't seem worthwhile spending $1600 on plane tickets just to see the Stampede on the final day . I have 2 tickets for the rodeo and 2 for the chuckwagon races and evening show on Sunday the 13th which is the final and best day to go . Tickets cost me $291 BTW so if any good folk out there know of someone who wants a fun day let me know as I want to see these used and not wasted , I'm just trying to recoup some of the cost .


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

good luck selling the tickets and all the best to your son.
cheers
gerry


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

jroberts said:


> On the whole, people are jerks.
> 
> It's true.
> 
> ...


It really seems a lot of "jerks" converge on these free ad services and some very strange sellers as well who reply to a request for info a few days after it is sent . I'm sort of aggressive and am quick to send payment or ship and expect communication from the buyer/seller . It's possable these so called buyers are hoping I send the tickets although the last buyer had not provided shipping info but did call me and sounded on the level .
I don't really have any better vehical for putting these tickets out there though so i'll have to hope that a serious buyer does come forward or these tickets will become a dead loss and worse there will be 2 empty seats at the Stampede which seems a shame . 
I was considering Ebay but i've really turned away from it in the past year with all the problems it seems to have on there . With Kijiji I guess you sort of expect problems since there is no control features but ebay of late has got some very convincing scammers , one who very nearly got a co-worker to send $700 out on a 2nd chance offer which looked very official , but he was new to using ebay and thankfully he called me first to get my opinion and after describing it I told him how to check it out and as it turned out it was a scam .


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> I'm really beginning to lose faith in humanity , people just do not seem to give a damn about anything anymore . Sorry for the rant


I would hardly lose faith in humanity over something so trivial. Not to minimize what a pain in the arse this is for you but there are far worse things going on to give cause to lose faith in humanity. 
I'm a firm believer when you've committed to something your word should be good. I don't understand people like this to waste their own time on something they obviously aren't that interested in. Not much you can do I guess. 
Whenever I've sold something I've had the buyer pay for it online banking so that I have the money right away. I will not wait for a cheque or some form of payment that goes snail mail. There is no need anymore.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I got this reply from the buyer.....

I am so very sorry, these tickets slipped my mind and I just read your other email. Unfortunately, my daughter has been in critical care since the end of April and things just seem to be getting worse instead of better. My time has been spent at the hospital and only home to sleep and shower. While I would still love those tickets I honestly don't know when I could send off the money order, although I do have an empty envelope in my purse with your address on it as I did mean to stop at the post office, I have just been sooo tired and worried. I am so sorry I have not contacted you sooner. I'm sorry you are having to relist these tickets.

Always a crutch handy for a convenient excuse......whatever


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> I got this reply from the buyer.....
> 
> I am so very sorry, these tickets slipped my mind and I just read your other email. Unfortunately, my daughter has been in critical care since the end of April and things just seem to be getting worse instead of better. My time has been spent at the hospital and only home to sleep and shower. While I would still love those tickets I honestly don't know when I could send off the money order, although I do have an empty envelope in my purse with your address on it as I did mean to stop at the post office, I have just been sooo tired and worried. I am so sorry I have not contacted you sooner. I'm sorry you are having to relist these tickets.
> 
> Always a crutch handy for a convenient excuse......whatever


Could very well be true. As the person doesn't know you or will likely never meet you its highly unlikely she would take the time to make up a story. Its always hard selling something unless your practically giving it away. You'd best get busy re-listing.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm not a cruel person and I may seem harsh in not buying into a sad tale but honestly I've been played like this before and I don't buy into it . It would have taken that person 20 seconds to send me an email in the past couple weeks to explain the situation and I'm sure she has been by the computer a lot of times . She did tell me she has a husband so I'm sure he must be able to take care of some things if this person is as busy as she claims .

Tickets were relisted today . I may very well donate them to some deserving persons if not sold before the 13th of July , I won't see them go to waste . :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> I'm not a cruel person and I may seem harsh in not buying into a sad tale but honestly I've been played like this before and I don't buy into it . It would have taken that person 20 seconds to send me an email in the past couple weeks to explain the situation and I'm sure she has been by the computer a lot of times . She did tell me she has a husband so I'm sure he must be able to take care of some things if this person is as busy as she claims .
> 
> Tickets were relisted today . I may very well donate them to some deserving persons if not sold before the 13th of July , I won't see them go to waste . :smilie_flagge17:


You have every right to be ticked and if it happenned to me I'd be a little leary of a story like that as well. Thats a good gesture to want to see the tickets go to a deserving person if it comes down to it. I hope you are successful in selling.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I have tried to by two cars, a minivan and a motorcycle off of Kijiji in the past month - not one of the sellers even bothered to respond to my e-mail. It's not like they were old ads or anything, just no response.

I've also had very similar respose when responding to the wanted ads there.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I waited 30 minutes in a parking lot before, he had my cell number, etc... I phoned him when I got home and no answer every time, didn't respond to my e-mails, nothing. A bit annoying since I drove an hour and 30 minutes to me meet him there. Luckily I sold it the next day to a different person who came to my house and picked it up.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Last year I was selling a Marshall 1965B 4x10 cab and listed it on Kijiji . I had 2 fellows after it and the one said " I'll take it" and I arranged it so that I would bring it into London ( I live about 40km west ) to my workplace on the weekend ( I work weekends ) for him to pick it up there . I gave the fellow my cell # and told him to call me when he arrived at the buildings and I would meet him . The day was pretty much over and no call or email so I had the 2nd interested party's # and called him . He met me at a place not too far from my work on the way home and payed me cash . 

I emailed the no-show whan I got home and thanked him for being a responsable , reliable person.....never got a reply . :zzz:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I have tried to by two cars, a minivan and a motorcycle off of Kijiji in the past month - not one of the sellers even bothered to respond to my e-mail. It's not like they were old ads or anything, just no response.
> 
> I've also had very similar respose when responding to the wanted ads there.


I've had that happen most times when inquiring about items for sale . If I have something listed I keep a close watch on my email and give a quick reply .


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone in Calgary know of a suitable organisation that would take these tickets if I still have them by the 1st of July ? I'm trying to prep for these not selling and a way to get them to a suitable , deserving family if it comes to that .

Please let me know if you have an idea .


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

bummer that youve had bad luck, ive bought 6 things off locals on kijiji. each time a quick exchange of emails, a phone call, and then im handing over cash- guess ive been lucky tho. but all were music equipment purchases, in every case the seller wanted the cash to buy something else, that helps too.
i sold a soundcard a few months back on kijiji, ad responded too and guy was at my house with cash in a half hour.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Kijiji is owned by eBay. I always use CL.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I recently won a bid on two tubes for my amp. One was a Mullard and the other some old no-name British tube. The Mullard works fine, maybe not the nicest Mullard I have, but certainly not the worst tube in my collection...But the other tube...Useless. You can even tell that it was leaking because there's a white deposit on the inside of the glass. I don't believe the seller hadn't noticed. I can afford to lose the couple of extra dollars I paid because it was 2 tubes...What gets to me is that the seller would stoop to that level for a mere 2$ more.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

If you recall the for sale thread by Gilliangirl, they were selling a D18 Martin to raise money for(I think) a Hospital Charity of some kind. Sorry my memory fails me, but I think shes in Calgary. It might be worth a PM and get a description on the cause. If I remember, it was a good one. Very nice gesture by the way, but its no suprise coming from you!!


nitehawk55 said:


> Anyone in Calgary know of a suitable organisation that would take these tickets if I still have them by the 1st of July ? I'm trying to prep for these not selling and a way to get them to a suitable , deserving family if it comes to that .
> 
> Please let me know if you have an idea .


----------



## -=Scorch=- (Mar 7, 2006)

I completely eliminate this problem by not promising to hold anything I sell on kijiji. Follow this simple rule:

FIRST COME FIRST SERVE !!

When I'm selling something, I really don't care who the person is since I probably won't ever see this person again in my lifetime afterwards, so whoever has the cash in my hands first wins. Nothing personal to anyone, that's just how I do things, and I'm totally up front with that BEFOREHAND when they contact me looking to buy something.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I recently won a bid on two tubes for my amp. One was a Mullard and the other some old no-name British tube. The Mullard works fine, maybe not the nicest Mullard I have, but certainly not the worst tube in my collection...But the other tube...Useless. You can even tell that it was leaking because there's a white deposit on the inside of the glass. I don't believe the seller hadn't noticed. I can afford to lose the couple of extra dollars I paid because it was 2 tubes...What gets to me is that the seller would stoop to that level for a mere 2$ more.


Tubes are something I would never buy anywhere other than a reputable dealer such as The Tube store or KCA. Your taking way too much chance buying tubes from whomever. Having said that I have some Tong Sol reissues, never used, that I'd like to unload as I sold the amp that needs them.:smile: They came from the tube store.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I guess I've been lucky with Kijiji, I have made some really good scores...

Ampeg SVT3 PRO head - Seller was asking $900, I got him on $600, bought locally

Epi SG LH - Paid the asking price because of the condition and included a case, drove to Halifax and bought from a TPB extra

Honda Shadow ACE - Got the price down a bit, good deal and local

'Real' motorcycle jacket - Good buy at $100, $400+ to replace, drove to Sussex for that one

Sold my Peavey TNT and Epi EB0.

All these deals were with avg folk, meet-ups were on-time, items were as advertised.

Oh yeah! And a bunch of truck parts from 'DirtyDog' for $75.

I'm likin' Kijiji :wave:


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I guess I've been lucky with Kijiji, I have made some really good scores...
> 
> <scores deleted>
> 
> ...


That's because you East Coasters are straight-up, honest folk! :smilie_flagge17:


----------

